# Trying to Find Davey Turner



## Yappy2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi - Does anyone know a Davey Truner - Sailed on the Wellpark (approx 1977) as a cadet. Let me know, Thanks Gordon 
Drop me a line (email address removed by Moderator) via PM here.


----------



## Calsatch (Jul 17, 2008)

suggest you post this up in the J & J Denholm Forum? unless you got the answer already...before my time I'm afraid.
C


----------



## Ed jones (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Yappy2.
Five years after your request, my reply may be a bit late. However .. 

If it's a 'typo' then yes, there was a cadet named Davey Turner on the Well park, but who later chose give up his cadetship and sailed as EDH/AB. I last sailed with Davey on the ACT 8 when it was managed by Denholms (IOM). He met a young lady and settled down in New Zealand. Quite the party animal but one hell of a nice bloke to sail with.


----------

